# massey 1533 PTO trouble?



## pfear (Oct 13, 2015)

massey 1533 synchro shuttle
The pto cuts out when mowing with a 6 foot woods mower...RPM rating is 540.
What could be the problem?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello pfear,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

According to tractordata.com, your MF 1533 has an independent PTO. On Ford tractors, this involves a clutch pack actuated by hydraulic pressure. Yours is electro-hydraulically actuated. The pressure may be low, causing the clutch pack to slip. I do not know where to check this pressure, or how much it should be, or how to adjust it. You will need to get a manual. 

Another possibility is that you are overloading the PTO with the 6' cutter. A rule of thumb is 5 PTO HP per foot of cutter width. Your PTO output is 25 HP, therefore you should be using a 5' cutter. Alternatively, if you take it easy/go slow with the 6' cutter you should be OK.

Regardless, you must resolve this issue before you ruin your clutch pack.


----------

